# Host1Plus.com - from 20% to 50% OFF VPS Hosting | 24/7 Support | IPv6 and rDNS | SSD caching



## Aurimas (May 18, 2016)

[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus is an international hosting provider, offering a range of services from web, VPS and reseller hosting to domain name registration and SSL certificates. The values Host1Plus owns today – reliability, tolerance, partnership - were rooted by their customers over the years of successful collaboration. Their team strives to ensure immaculate network stability, solid server reliability and excellent customer care.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus.com[/SIZE] is offering high-quality VPS hosting services with a great discount!


[SIZE=9pt]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


*CURRENT SPECIAL OFFERS FOR YOU!*


[SIZE=9pt]Coupon: [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*VPS20OFF*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] - for a *limited time* only (till *2016-05-31*), existing and new customers can receive [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*20%*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] discount on any of our *VPS* plans (except Amber) for a selected time period (from 3 months to 1 year)! This promotion code can be used only once.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Coupon: [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*VPSZA50*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] - for a *limited time* only (till *2016-05-31*), current and new customers can receive [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*50%*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] discount on any of our *VPS* plans (except Amber) in *South Africa* for a selected time period (from 3 months to 1 year)! This promotion code can be used only once.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]We offer 24/7 support via sales chat (in English and Lithuanian), phone or email, top of the line servers, global web hosting, free site move, 99.9% uptime guarantee across all services. Our staff is patient and always there to help in any way they can. If client faces any issues, they're resolved quickly and efficiently.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*You can find our client reviews **here[/SIZE]**.*


[SIZE=10pt]*Data Center Locations*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus is an international web hosting company which offers hosting services worldwide.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*VPS hosting locations:*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]USA (Los Angeles, Chicago), Germany (Frankfurt), Brazil (Sao Paulo) and South Africa (Johannesburg).[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]-----------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*All our hosting packages:*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Web Hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/web-hosting[/SIZE]  


[SIZE=9pt]VPS Hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Reseller hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/reseller-hosting[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]-----------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Accepted Forms of Payment:*[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=9pt]PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Boleto, Alipay, Bitcoin, Skrill, Ebanx, Paysera.[/SIZE]


 ​

*VPS HOSTING PLANS*


[SIZE=9pt]*All our VPS packages come with:*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]24/7 Support via email or tickets[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Powerful Intel Xeon CPU's[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Easy to use control panel[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Full root access[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Centos, Ubuntu, Debian, Suse or Fedora OS[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Dedicated IP address[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Easy to upgrade[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Additional IP's - $1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]cPanel license - $15/mo[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Labeled WHMCS license - $14.00/mo[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Unlabeled WHMCS license - $16.00/mo[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=9pt]*With our easy to use resource selection tool you can customize your VPS hosting plan with the resources you need (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP's).*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]The following VPS hosting plans are just for a reference with 20% discount applied.[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*Bronze*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]1 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 768 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 60 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 1000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Quarterly:* $11.06[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $13.83)


[SIZE=9pt]*Semi-Annually:* $21.46[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $26.83)


[SIZE=9pt]*Annually:* $41.64[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $52.05)


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*Silver*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]2 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 2048 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 80 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 2000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Quarterly:* $34.22[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $42.78)


[SIZE=9pt]*Semi-Annually:* $66.40[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $83.00)


[SIZE=9pt]*Annually:* $128.82[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $161.02)


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*Gold*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]4 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 4096 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 200 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 3000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Quarterly:* $68.22[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $85.27)


[SIZE=9pt]*Semi-Annually:* $132.34[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $165.42)


[SIZE=9pt]*Annually:* $256.74[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $320.92)


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*Platinum*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]6 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 8192 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 500 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 7000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Quarterly:* $150.16[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $187.70)


[SIZE=9pt]*Semi-Annually:* $291.30[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $364.13)


[SIZE=9pt]*Annually:* $565.13[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $706.41)


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*Diamond*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]8 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 16384 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 1000 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 12000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Quarterly:* $244.44[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $305.55)


[SIZE=9pt]*Semi-Annually:* $474.22[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $592.77)


[SIZE=9pt]*Annually:* $919.98[/SIZE], 20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $1149.97)


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=10pt]*You can enter the promotion code at the checkout stage*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]. Act now and try these services at a reduced price! Powerful servers, exceptional support, and 99.9% uptime.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance web hosting with superb customer support!*[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=9pt]*Have any questions?*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Email us at [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt][email protected][/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] or chat with us via our live sales chat.[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=9pt]*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Google+ - https://plus.google.com/+Host1Plus[/SIZE]
​


----------

